# Mech Mod Yes or No



## Michael the Vapor (19/12/15)

Hi guys,

Hope you can help me out. I really want to get into the mech mod side of vaping and am looking at purchasing the Apollo Mech Mod. So what I want to know is, is it really that dangerous? 

I'm a complete and utter noob when it comes to batteries ect. 

Any advise what batteries, how to be safe, and what rda's will work.

Thanks fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (19/12/15)

Go for it, many of us started in the deep end, and we're still here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stevape;) (19/12/15)

Have a Maraxus mech for over a year now. I use it as my daily. Get some Sony VTCs and your sorted


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

It can be dangerous, like anything else if you do not know, what you are doing, there is a simple fix for that, read read read. 
If you understand Ohms Law and how to identify the correct battery for your needs, you'll wonder why you were so nervous in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (19/12/15)

Okay cool, I really dig it! My setup is going to be (if it's the right setup) 

- Apollo Mech Mod (Clone)
- Mutation XS RDA (dual 26g Fused Clapton 0.8ohm)
- Sony VTC4 battery 2500mah 3.7v

Will that be good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/12/15)

Alex said:


> Go for it, many of us started in the deep end, and were still here.


Lol Alex, that sounds more like a dare than anything else 

@Michael Hockey , when getting the Apollo, take note that it's a hybrid 510 adapter so there is no clearance insulating to play with. Never use any spring-loaded atty on it, and make sure that you check for proper clearance of the atty / dripper's 510 bottom pin every time you swap batteries. Sounds like a PITA, but safety first. Alway check the build in a 510 Ohm Meter, or pop it on an Electronic mod to check first.

The batteries you use will pretty much be determined by your build, but it's best to go for the VTC4 / VTC5 assuming you can still find originals.
The Samsung 25R series should also do, and so will the LG HG2 brown 'turds'.

Do a few calcs using Ohm's Law at 4.2 V and the nominal 3.7V, and you'll get an idea of the current draw for a specific build:
http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp
http://www.onlineconversion.com/ohms_law.htm

So a 0.4Ω build at 4.2V will have a current draw of 10.5A. At 3.7V, it will be at 9.25A. 
Always use Mooch's rating for the batteries.. Local link is here at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/

Here is a nice starter tutorial at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-amp-hour-watt-hour-and-c-rating-tutorial.t5534/.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Okay cool, I really dig it! My setup is going to be (if it's the right setup)
> 
> - Apollo Mech Mod (Clone)
> - Mutation XS RDA (dual 26g Fused Clapton 0.8ohm)
> ...



Just bear in mind that the Apollo is a single 18650 mech mod. 

You can get the best batteries that will prevent you mod from blowing up but also consider the type of build your using. 

A dual fused Clapton as a lot of wire to be heated up and you may not be impressed with the ramp up time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/12/15)

I see mechs as the 'wall unit' you put a TV on. The damn electronic thing will be replaced probably 10 times, while as long as the wall unit is the style you want, it will just keep on doing it's job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you can help me out. I really want to get into the mech mod side of vaping and am looking at purchasing the Apollo Mech Mod. So what I want to know is, is it really that dangerous?
> 
> ...



Hi @Michael Hockey
The other guys have given superb advice

My comments would be as follows:

Get a good *ohm meter* to test your coils on before you fire them. And check them with the cap on to see if the coil is touching somewhere it shouldn't. I also suggest unscrewing slightly from the ohm meter and screwing it back in and checking it again. Sometimes these little ohm meters can be a little "fidgety".

My suggestion is *don't start very low* in resistance.

When you want to go quite low, start at 0.5 ohms. At that resistance, you should not have any problems with a good battery like a Samsung Smurf or the like. Only about 8 amps being drawn.
Then move down slowly. At 0.4 ohms, you will be drawing about 10.5 amps. Still should be ok.
At 0.3 ohms, it goes up to about 14 amps.
At 0.2 ohms, it moves up to about 21 amps. So from this example, you can see that going from 0.3 to 0.2 ohms may not seem like much, but it actually is a big jump and could over-stress the battery. That's why checking the build on the ohm meter and knowing the continuous amp limit of your battery is very important.
I would suggest building in a good safety margin. So if your battery is rated at say 20 amps continuous, I would try keep it at say 15 amps or less. Better to be safe with this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (19/12/15)

I agree with all the suggestions above, the only thing you need to remember is: Mechanical mods come without brains, you need to use yours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

What is life without a bit of danger 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (19/12/15)

True mechs are amazing devices and they really give a satisfying vape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (19/12/15)

I would rather suggest using a dripper with low ohm builds on a regulated device. Get to see what it would do at 3.7v on a regulated device. 

Once you don't feel like a n00b with amp draw and ohms on your built then mind to a mech mod. 

I found it easier to experiment with builds on a regulated mod and then moving them to a mech. 
My

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Christos said:


> I would rather suggest using a dripper with low ohm builds on a regulated device. Get to see what it would do at 3.7v on a regulated device.
> 
> Once you don't feel like a n00b with amp draw and ohms on your built then mind to a mech mod.
> 
> ...



@Christos

It's so amazing how fast this vaping world is changing

When I started, the regulated devices were pushing out about 15 Watts max. I got the SVD and thought I had ample power. Built a 1 ohm coil on the IGO-L and it was nice. But then I saw Andre building 0.5 ohm coils on his Reo mechanical and pushing around 30 Watts and I could not believe how much that was - I also wanted to experience that. 

So, the guys who wanted more power went onto mechanical devices - Nemesis - that was one of the mods that was the one to get back then. So one got a mech to experience higher power. 

How times have changed - now the regulateds are capable of so much more! 

I still love the vape on my Reos but just amazed at how things have changed


----------



## Christos (19/12/15)

Silver said:


> @Christos
> 
> It's so amazing how fast this vaping world is changing
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiment but I personally think that mechs should be the ultimate goal for somebody coming full circle in their vaping journey. The power and features in today's regulated devices are ample to experiment with. Mechs are a thing of the past and in my opinion for the well experienced. 
I'm not saying don't get a mech I'm just saying if you are not sure about it then rather don't get it. I use this principle with most of my shopping.


----------



## Christos (19/12/15)

Christos said:


> I agree with your sentiment but I personally think that mechs should be the ultimate goal for somebody coming full circle in their vaping journey. The power and features in today's regulated devices are ample to experiment with. Mechs are a thing of the past and in my opinion for the well experienced.
> I'm not saying don't get a mech I'm just saying if you are not sure about it then rather don't get it. I use this principle with most of my shopping.


Let me rephrase and say mechs will appeal to a small segment of the market.


----------



## Michael the Vapor (19/12/15)

Thanks for all the feedback gents, it has helped allot. Will be picking up this badboy in the morning. Will send some pics and what I think. 

Once again thanks for all the advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (19/12/15)

DaveH said:


> What is life without a bit of danger
> Dave


That is very true  great advice #yolo #sorrynotsorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

You will be fine Michael 
Dave


----------



## kev mac (20/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you can help me out. I really want to get into the mech mod side of vaping and am looking at purchasing the Apollo Mech Mod. So what I want to know is, is it really that dangerous?
> 
> ...


Just use good batrries,LG4,Samsung 25r for example and check steam engine apps if your not sure,they have tables for everthing.As much as I enjoy the technical marvels we have now have with the DNA200 and such mechs are still a great vapes.I use them almost every day as I'm sure many forum members do.Be safe but have fun with mechs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (20/12/15)

I got it! Now I need to wait the whole day before I can use it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Looks super @Michael Hockey 
Wishing you well with it
Its so small and looks great in white
Are you waiting for the batts to charge?


----------



## Michael the Vapor (20/12/15)

Haha no everything is ready, I just have a family thing on today! @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Haha no everything is ready, I just have a family thing on today! @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah ok, know what you mean when you cant wait to try something out
Will probably be more rewarding that you needed to wait 
Good luck and let us know how it goes and how that first toot tastes


----------



## DaveH (20/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> I got it! Now I need to wait the whole day before I can use it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very nice 
Dave


----------



## Michael the Vapor (20/12/15)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vaping like an astronaut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Michael Hockey said:


> I got it! Now I need to wait the whole day before I can use it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you get the Apollo ?


----------



## Michael the Vapor (8/2/16)

The Vapery in Centurion, but I'm pretty sure they don't sell them anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Time for me to get a mech. What is the go to mod ? Cricket or Tugboat ? Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Time for me to get a mech. What is the go to mod ? Cricket or Tugboat ? Any other suggestions ?



REO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> REO.


I know it is the real deal, just don't have R 3K lying around


----------



## Michael the Vapor (8/2/16)

I've had the Cricket for a couple of days, and it's amazing! I'm thinking of buying another one...it's that good. @WARMACHINE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I know it is the real deal, just don't have R 3K lying around



Save and wait for a great deal in the classifieds... I honestly use my one REO 95% of the time and all the other crap just gets played with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Save and wait for a great deal in the classifieds... I honestly use my one REO 95% of the time and all the other crap just gets played with.


When you selling


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> When you selling



All the ones I wanted to sell are gone... all I have left are special ones and gifts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/3/16)

Hey Bro, where did you buy that Mech mod from?


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey Bro, where did you buy that Mech mod from?



Hey @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
Were you at the Vape Meet on Saturday?


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/3/16)

Hey @Silver, unfortunately I couldn't make due to the fiancee needing me to be at home


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/3/16)

I'm looking to buy the Chi-You Megan 26650 mech with an AWT 26650 4500mah battery.

What's confusing is that the advertised continuous discharge of the AWT is 75A with a nominal voltage of 3.7V. According to ohms law, that would mean you can build as low as 0.05 ohms approximately. Is this correct or is there a catch?

For the record I only plan on building down to 0.30 ohms


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> I'm looking to buy the Chi-You Megan 26650 mech with an AWT 26650 4500mah battery.
> 
> What's confusing is that the advertised continuous discharge of the AWT is 75A with a nominal voltage of 3.7V. According to ohms law, that would mean you can build as low as 0.05 ohms approximately. Is this correct or is there a catch?
> 
> For the record I only plan on building down to 0.30 ohms


Mooch, the independent battery tester the vaping world trusts, has not yet done continuous discharge (CDR) tests on all the 26650 batteries. For those he has, the tested CDRs are far lower than the claimed CDRs. See Table below. Assuming a CDR of at least 25 A, you should be more than safe at 0.3 ohms.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey @Silver, unfortunately I couldn't make due to the fiancee needing me to be at home



Pity - 
Did you know - your name was drawn for one of the random draw prizes - but because you weren't there, we had to draw again 
See you next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> Pity -
> Did you know - your name was drawn for one of the random draw prizes - but because you weren't there, we had to draw again
> See you next time



Yea I heard... One of those moments where I wish I could turn back time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

